
No smoking gun for Russian DNC hacks - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/no-smoking-gun-for-russian-dnc-hacks/
======
moritzsimon
The technique is also very well explained in this 33c3 talk
[https://media.ccc.de/v/33c3-8094-visiting_the_bear_den](https://media.ccc.de/v/33c3-8094-visiting_the_bear_den)

